# (Req)(Port) Sense 4 all dropping July 8th



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering how many devs are interested in porting this over for the vzw nexus since it's finally being released tomorrow. From what i understand it will be the version for GSM but i think it would be a great option to have for us as well.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wait.. what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Wait.. what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What he said....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Does not compute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

No comprende ese

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Um are you talking about porting HTC sense to our non overlay Google phones? If you are then shit might as well get motoblur and touchwiz up in here too. We could really slow them down then. If I was you I would get a couple rom kitchens and learn the basics then do it yourself. Not flaming you but I'm not feeling you either. It feels great too when you do your 1st port.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

....no


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think he means that a sense port is dropping on the 8th for the gsm nexus and he wants someone to port it to work on the lte version. I would also like to have sense 4 to try something new.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Have any of you ever had an HTC phone by chance?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Have any of you ever had an HTC phone by chance?


^ this! No thanks personally but I guess to each his own.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

It's been said over and over again in threads like this. If you wanted Sense, you should have gotten an HTC device. Since you own a Nexus, which is/supposed to be pure AOSP there is no unwarranted UI. Now don't get me wrong, you can basically get the major Sense features through apps. Sure they are not native, but might work. I don't think there is many devs that will want to do this as Sense is intertwined with the framework hardcore.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Have any of you ever had an HTC phone by chance?


I have, a few actually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

So basically you want someone to make a ROM for our gnex devices that takes a 280- mb ROM and make it into a 550+ mb ROM? Why????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had a Wildfire and a Sensation. Sense is hideous and bloated, I got rid of Sense on both of those phones almost immediately


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man you guys are being way too hard on this guy.

Yeah, if you want sense you buy an HTC. If you want jelly bean, you buy a Nexus 7. Oooor, if you like trying out different shit, then you can buy a galaxy nexus and flash whatever to your heart's content.

You guys act like the kid is crazy. Bet no ones flaming anyone on the GSM side for making the port.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Man you guys are being way too hard on this guy.
> 
> Yeah, if you want sense you buy an HTC. If you want jelly bean, you buy a Nexus 7. Oooor, if you like trying out different shit, then you can buy a galaxy nexus and flash whatever to your heart's content.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I also agree, though, that if you want a UI port from another device that you research and do it yourself. most devs/people with a nexus device have one because they want an AOSP experience and don't want to be slowed down by some laggy UI that HTC paid some team of asshats way too much to develop.

Just sayin'.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sums up the inevitable for any Android Device:










A room full of monkeys could design a better interface and still not trash the code as much as HTC did. Each to their own I suppose, but as for the OP, I don't think he'll find too many hyped up on Sense here . Those that want it most likely are just bored (or forgot how bad Sense could be) and will use it for a day and switch back. You're better off asking if someone will port a specific feature from whatever, versus porting the entire Sense/Touchwiz/Blur framework.



ERIFNOMI said:


> Have any of you ever had an HTC phone by chance?


Sense was the first thing I wanted to get rid of when I had an HTC Phone. All I could think was, "You poor phone, what did HTC do to you?







"


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

another OP that disappears and doesn't provide any additional info lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

If I got this response to an OP I would disappear too lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Man you guys are being way too hard on this guy.
> 
> if you like trying out different shit, then you can buy a galaxy nexus and flash whatever to your heart's content.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Then shouldn't sense be an option too. I have tried sense 3.5 and would not mind trying sense 4.0 all the reviews loved it. So I wouldn't mind trying it. And it would just be something new for our device. Nothing wrong with that. But some of you sound upset. The guy was just asking if nobody wants to do it, then fine. Don't jump him for asking a question. Don't get all xda on him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Rosie is fat and bloated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

didn't dissapear...had to work. and the flaming doesnt bother me at all. and no, the gsm side has recieved it very well actually. sense4all.info has all the information on the project along with multiple ports for all samsung devices. and i thought a nexus was all about options. ive never had a sense phone, but my girlfriend has. and although i don't want to buy an htc phone i think it would be cool to try sense out on a nexus. just for kicks and giggles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Very cool. Nice to see a dedicated team instead and it doesn't look half arsed like previous ports.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Sums up the inevitable for any Android Device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense has grown and matured though, especially with that fancy lockscreen! I see where he's coming from in wanting to try something new.

Bet he's back after a day of running it 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

What's wrong with more choices? I'm all for seeing it and giving it a shot.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Why would you WANT a manufactures over lay on a device that takes pride in having no such thing

No over lay is the whole point to the Nexus.....maybe you should get an HTC so you can get your sense









Maybe your on to something though....maybe we can port blur and moto's boot loader locking method....the we can lock this indefinitely....lag is down with UI......then complain like the rest of those who didn't have to port this stuff over...

I am totally messing with you and totally think this is a horrible idea....a sense launcher......sure.....but to bring the UI with all its shit.....pass
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

nerdslogic said:


> Why would you WANT a manufactures over lay on a device that takes pride in having no such thing
> 
> No over lay is the whole point to the Nexus.....maybe you should get an HTC so you can get your sense
> 
> ...


Because there is nothing wrong with options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

In my opinion, the purpose of a nexus is to do whatever the hell your heart contends.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

nativi said:


> Because there is nothing wrong with options.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed.

Which is why there are aosp devices and skinned devices....

Edited previous post as I think the initial one lacks humor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Downloading as we speak, no idea why.

Edit: Continuous network errors. Guess I'll try later.


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://sense4all.info/

Here's the website for anyone interested


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its funny...before JB hit there were twins of people out there that were waiting for a senst 4 port......but not now. While I wouldn't stray from aosp JB for long I would be willing to give sense a try again just because of all the great reviews I have read about it.

I am interested OP....I can't do anything for you or anyone else but I am down for a port


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of you guys are ridiculous. I agree that Sense was really bloated in the past, but have any of you even tried an HTC One series phone? Sense 4 is beautiful and those devices are just as slick and smooth as our Nexus. I wouldn't personally want it, but I can see why someone would want to try it out.


----------



## thaking83 (Aug 3, 2011)

That's what i think...a nexus should be able go run anything. I agree, people never seem happy and always want something they can't have...in this case sense...but I'm not begging or crying for anything, just curious as to if anyone else would want to port it over to see what its like. I'm trying to learn how to do it myself but seeing as how I'm a total noob to all of it I doubt I will be able to take on such a huge project with my total lack of knowledge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> Some of you guys are ridiculous. I agree that Sense was really bloated in the past, but have any of you even tried an HTC One series phone? Sense 4 is beautiful and those devices are just as slick and smooth as our Nexus. I wouldn&#39;t personally want it, but I can see why someone would want to try it out.


Sense ROMs have only gotten larger. Stock ones are around 400-500mb.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

This really pisses me off when people flame someone because they want to flash something. We have an open device that has no restrictions, if someone wants to flash Sense, I don't see why everyone has to be such a badass toward them. I totally understand why someone would want to try it. Running stock AOSP can become stale to some of us after 6+ months. Nice to change it up a little bit.

Jeez


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Despite all the preconceived notions of sense, this is probably much more trimmed down. I'm somewhat curious even with no interest of using if it, how they ported it. That is, if it was the usual smali hack stuff or the manually ported features and the theme from writing actual code. I'd just look, but no computer access today.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Shit, I'd mess around with it! That's what nandroids are for!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I won't use it but like Nate said this is why we are on Android...CHOICE. Let people run w/e they want. Personally I'm on a Nexus for AOSP but others use a Nexus because of the freedom it means. No use of flaming though.


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

murdocthc said:


> I agree completely. I also agree, though, that if you want a UI port from another device that you research and do it yourself. most devs/people with a nexus device have one because they want an AOSP experience and don't want to be slowed down by some laggy UI that HTC paid some team of asshats way too much to develop.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So by that same logic all of the ROMs you have tried and used you built yourself? Your logic in your retort is advising that you should do your own development in order to try something out. Or any features you wanted on your device were developed by you or did you use a port someone else did?

Just saying.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet a Sense CLONE would be nice. Maybe take some of HTC's stuff, leave out all the bloat, and keep it lean. It might work then. Sense does have it's redeeming features, otherwise there wouldn't be a teamBAMF. Hell, I wouldn't mind playing with a Sense lockscreen clone for a little while. But if you get a straight up port, with all the background stuff that even people who love Sense bitch about, I think you'll be let down. Some parts of Sense are very nice to look at, but navigating anything is slow and unpleasant.


----------

